# goby imitations



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

What are some good goby imitations? I see that Culprit makes some soft plastic goby lures, and Yo zuri makes a crankbait. Any other recommendations?

JM


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

The hottest goby out there now is made by Poor Boy. Many tournaments won with this bait. ALL local (close to Erie) tackle shops carry this brand and I believe Bass Pro now carrying also. Janssnetcraft.com also has these baits under their name but identical to PoorBoys and slightly cheaper. Stay with the 4" Goby in the Goby color. Mango Majic is also a good color. We produce dropshot weights and distribute to Northern Ohio tackle shops so we around the "Goby" baits all the time. Rigged dropshot is the most productive method but rigged on a roundball jighead also will produce at times. Hope this helps you out!


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Ah....Just saw your from Cleve. Rodmakers Shop in Strongsville has these baits and Erie Outfitters in Sheffield also. Stop in and talk with either Ray,Frank,Gary or Rich at Rodmakers or Craig at Erie and they will more than happy to help you out!


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

i second Poor Boy


----------



## bassn'gal (Aug 26, 2005)

Check out case plastics, they are my plastics sponsor for the womens bass tour, www.madtoms.com, Kelly


----------



## WINative (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I'll pick some up next time I venture down to Rodmaker's.

Best,
JM


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

I almost hate to tell you about em since they're so deadly but check out new age bait. The D & R Goby.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Funny how things work....PoorBoysbait just sent me some NEW Goby baits...
These thing look AWESOME... Designed to be rigged on a ballhead called "Swim Bait Goby" Keep on eye out for these, Not sure if Rodshop has em yet but I'm sure they'll get em soon! Looked but not on PoorBoys website yet.


----------

